# CPU 4pin oder 8pin anschluss?



## Kindgenius (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir nen ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 und einen Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 3,20GHz geholt.
Soll ich den 4pin-Anschluss für den CPU benutzen oder doch den 8pin?

Ich habe gelesen, dass 8pin nur für absolute Overclock-pusher nützlich ist, aber woanders wiederum meinte man, dass 8pin-Anschlüsse für normale Quadcore-CPUs notwendig sind.

Also was jetzt?


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

Redest du vom Stromanschluss am Mainboard?


----------



## Kindgenius (10. Dezember 2011)

Jop.


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

Im Normalfall immer das maximal höchste, damit hast du auch dauerhafte Stromversorgung garantiert. Zuviel kann eh nicht rauskommen


----------



## Kindgenius (10. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich..? Nicht dass es den CPU verreißt^^ Weil der Mobo hat den anderen 4pin durch nen Aufkleber standardmäßig abgedeckt, wird ja wohl seinen Sinn haben oder?


----------



## bemuehung (10. Dezember 2011)

4-Pin(ATX) reicht normal , wenn du 4+4(EPS) vom NT hast schliess beide an


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst den 8Pin anschliessen, wenn du dich dabei unwohlfühlst...ich hab auch den AMD PhenomII x6 1100 BE auf nen Motherboard betrieben das AM3 war und nur 4Pins hatte, und der Prozzi lies sich wunderbar und stabil übertakten, lediglich mein neuer AMD FX Achtkerner verlangt nach n 8poligen da macht das ganze Board kein Mucks mitn 4Poligen anschluss


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wirklich..? Nicht dass es den CPU verreißt^^ Weil der Mobo hat den anderen 4pin durch nen Aufkleber standardmäßig abgedeckt, wird ja wohl seinen Sinn haben oder?



Wie gesagt, 8 PIN ist immer sicherer, 4 PIN reicht in deinem Fall aber auch schon. Und nein, dein PC explodiert nicht wenn du 8 PIN benutzt.


----------



## Tronnic² (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab an meinem Mobo beide Stromanschlüsse angeschlossen. Oder versteh ich jetzt was falsches?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn beides angeschlossen ist, ist die Stromversorgung halt stabiler. Das ist alles 

Hab bei mir auch beides angeschlossen obwohl ich nicht übertakte.


----------



## Varitu (12. Dezember 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn beides angeschlossen ist, ist die Stromversorgung halt stabiler. Das ist alles



Sign. Naja, wenn du ein mieses Netzteil hast, kannst damit ggf. noch etwas rausreißen. Im Normalfall wirds nicht gebraucht, ich schließ das aber immer mit maximalen Anschluß an Pins an. Denn wenn die Stromversorgung der 2 12V Schienen getrennt ist wird z.B. nicht eine 20A am Maximum betrieben sonder beide 2 12V Schienen mit je 10A. Kann also sein das man eventuell sein NT dadurch schont.


----------

